# Où trouver un Power Mac G4 MDD ?



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

Salut, j'voudrais juste savoir où trouver cet engin ?  Impossible à trouver Si quelqu'un sait et qu'il m'en fait part, je le remercie à l'avance.


----------



## jrnmac (4 Février 2012)

Salut , je viens de lire ton post, j'ai un Powermac G4 MDD 2 X 867 Mhz - 2 go ram, je t'ai laissé un message perso sur ta messagerie ici si tu est intéressé avec spec et mon mail.


----------



## didgar (4 Février 2012)

Salut !

Le dernier que j'ai vendu il y a deux semaines ici !
Si tu es patient ( je suis en déplacement jusqu'au début de la semaine prochaine ), j'en ai deux à vendre. Un mono 1.25 et un bi-1Ghz ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Joachim du Balay (4 Février 2012)

tu peux aussi faire *comme ça*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> tu peux aussi faire *comme ça*



Mouais.


----------



## jrnmac (4 Février 2012)

j'ai l'impression que tu n'as pas reçu mon message privé avec ma proposition et mon mail, je me trompes Subs_255 ? 

En tout cas ma messagerie est complètement vide ( ni envoie ni réception ) , j'ai contacté l'admin du site au cas ou...

Peut être devrais-je mettre mon mac dans les petites annonces , en attendant.


----------



## KERRIA (4 Février 2012)

Bonsoir

Si un tournesol G4 800 te va, j'en ai un complet avec même les CD d'origine..enfin tout complet quoi..


----------

